# 2012 JK frame rust - deal breaker?



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Looked at a low mileage 2012 JK Unlimited over the weekend. When I took a look underneath I noticed heavy rust between the frame and the skid plates on the passenger side. Decided to pass on the rig because of this. Did I make the right call? I found a few videos of TJ frame repairs, but didn’t see muck on JKs. Has anyone had issues with JK frame rot?


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Correct! there's MUCH more after you remove those plates!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Every Jeep I have looked at in the northeast is rusted in the frame. There are no drain holes and that is how it starts. Many aftermarket cap kits for this. Many owners trying to sell them don't even know until I reach into a frame alignment hole near the front control arms and pull out scales of rust. Best thing to do is look for a jeep in the non rust belt area down south. Someone on local CL is selling frames he is getting down south from wrecking yards.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Got a ratchet strap and duct tape?

@Philbilly2


----------

